# The Best Engine in the World!!!!



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

What a cracking honour :lol: 

My current car is the 3rd best engine in the world & my new car is the best engine in the world.

No show for Audi, but VW have the 2nd best engine in the world, being their 1.4 Litre 4-pot :lol: :?

I guess this is an outright brag so i'll expect some flaming  :wink: 8)

BMW has scooped top honours in the 2006 International Engine of the Year awards with its 5.0-litre V10 unit from the M5 and M6. It is the second year the powerplant has won the coveted title and the first time ever that an engine has won back-to-back honours in the international awards.

A global panel of 61 motoring experts were unanimous in their opinion of the 5.0-litre V10 engine, referring to it as â€œa technical tour de forceâ€ and â€œa masterpieceâ€. In addition to the overall title the 4,999cc powerplant beat competition from Ferrari and Mercedes-AMG to also be crowned Best Performance Engine. The BMW 3.0-litre twin-turbo diesel engine, currently featured in the 535d Saloon and Touring, also won its class and came in the top three overall for the second year in succession.

BMWâ€™s tally of overall awards and category wins now stands at 31 â€" far more than any other car manufacturer. The 3.2-litre engine from the BMW M3, and now in the BMW Z4 M Roadster, took top honours in its category for the sixth time in succession, another record for the Engine of the Year awards.

Jim Oâ€™Donnell, Managing Director of BMW (UK) Ltd, said: â€œTo win the International Engine of the Year once is a great achievement but to do it twice in succession with the same engine is unprecedented. We are extremely proud of the accolades bestowed on BMW at these awards. It is the supreme recognition of all the work our engineers and designers have done to create award-winning engines.â€

BMWâ€™s list of honours at the International Engine of the Year Awards:

International Engine of the Year Award 2006
1 BMW 5-litre V10 (M5, M6) 
2 Volkswagen 1.4-litre
3 BMW Diesel 3-litre twin turbo

Best Performance Engine Award 2006
1 BMW 5.0-litre V10
2 Ferrari 4.3-litre V8
3 Mercedes-AMG 6.0-litre twin-turbo

Best Engine Above 4-litres Award 2006
1 BMW 5.0-litre V10
2 Ferrari 4.3-litre V8
3 Mercedes AMG 6.0-litre twin-turbo

Best Engine 3.0-litre to 4.0-litre Award 2006
1 BMW 3.2-litre six-cylinder
2 Toyota 3.5-litre V6 hybrid
3 Porsche 3.8-litre six-cylinder

Best Engine 2.5-litre to 3-litre Award 2006
1 BMW 3.0-litre twin-turbo six-cylinder diesel
2 BMW 3.0-litre six-cylinder
3 Honda 3.0-litre V6 hybrid


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

...and then play the "DMS made it even better" card. :roll:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> ...and then play the "DMS made it even better" card. :roll:


Or, that it ruined it! :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > ...and then play the "DMS made it even better" card. :roll:
> ...


Would be the 1st BMW V10 M5 engine that DMS ruined in history so far & at the last count they've done well over 200 M5's

Gary, i don't think the judges are allowed to comment on modified cars :wink: as that would ruin the contest, so it's purely stock engines & even i doubt that DMS will make it better, just quicker slightly better/slicker gearchanges & an acheivable top speed with the limiter removed.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Agree Paul - I think it is an Industry award thing, and the engines also have to be dumbed down to the worst fuel in the worst markets and meet all emissions, fuel cons cycle reqs etc.

Of course AMG used be 'after market modified' not so many years ago. Their new 6.3 n/a V8 is sure to do well in the 2007 awards - I read they hired some Porsche talent to develop it.

I have not heard of any DMS reliability issues on M5s - their work is well documented for quality andI believe they started wit htheir own MDs car as a test bed? I know of a few 3.0d s that have been remapped without issue too, although 535ds have had some failiures according to BMW tech mate of mine.

I'd have thought the new 4.2 RS4 lump wuold have fared better too


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> Agree Paul - I think it is an Industry award thing, and the engines also have to be dumbed down to the worst fuel in the worst markets and meet all emissions, fuel cons cycle reqs etc.
> 
> Of course AMG used be 'after market modified' not so many years ago. Their new 6.3 n/a V8 is sure to do well in the 2007 awards - I read they hired some Porsche talent to develop it.
> 
> ...


What have you heard about 535d failures?? I've never heard of any in the UK & DMS reckon they have worked on close to 60% of all UK 535d's.

I know Rob (MD of DMS) & it was indeed his DMS E60 M5 that i raced in my RS6 at the last VMAX we both attended (we drew each time 8) ). Rob had a 535d M-Sport prior to that so they used that as the test bed & then he sold the 535d & got the E60 M5 which as you say they also used as a test bed. They are awaiting delivery of their 997 Turbo & will be breathing & testing on that pretty much straight away.  8)


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I know that some stock 535Ds were suffering from fuel pump failures - they were common enough for BMW to assume I'd had one fail (and therefore replace it!) when in fact it was just a faulty fuel gauge sender.... so I'd run out of fuel. It's the only significant engine fault I've heard of, mapped or otherwise...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Agree Paul - I think it is an Industry award thing, and the engines also have to be dumbed down to the worst fuel in the worst markets and meet all emissions, fuel cons cycle reqs etc.
> ...


Dont really want to go into too much detail on here.

Mate is a dealer technician. He said that an increasing number of 535ds are experiencing failiures (fuel pump and some with turbo issues) as have an increasing number of 530ds and 330ds. The directive from the importer (ie BMW UK - where another mate is in sales management) is that any remapped cars might not receive such lenient treatment as that have to date on warranty issues. This does not mean that BMW will not honour - rather they will be more rigorous before signing off warranty work. So "look out" was the message.

Like I already said DMS work is of highest standards by all accounts, but they still dont have to design, develop and support the engines. Warranty bills for BMW are huge - the e46 M3s have been hard hit, and this impacts profits. BMW are trying to reduce these. So modifiers might have rely on the aftermarket tuners' warranties - which will come under pressure if BMW tighten their policies.

DMS might have their number wrong if they think 60% of all 535ds been remapped. BMW think that less than 10% of their customer modify their cars.

My warranty bill for the last car when the engine failed was Â£8500. BMW paid without hesitation. If they had not, I would not have wanted to rely on another smaller company to stump up.

It was just a note of caution. Everything is fine until it goes wrong....which can happen.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


Cheers for that.

I know M Cars have caused BMW a major headache over the last few years & hence they hiked their extended warranty charges for all M cars, until customer force caused them to back down a little (was covered plenty in the press). I'm sure BMW think only 10% of their customers have modified their cars, but i don't doubt DMS's claims although 40-50% is probably closer the mark. I know of 25 on E60.net who've had the work done & another 10-15 who will very soon have it done & given their are not a huge number of 535d's in the UK (yet) i'd say it gives a fair representation.

Of all BMW's, DMS are re-mapping 535d's at a rate of 2-1 to any other BMW & given BMW is their core market vehicle & that combining the numbers of other BMW's on the road (320d, 330d, 520d, 530d etc.) DMS are not far off the mark with their assumption.

The number of M5's they've worked on is also increasing at a huge rate of knots. Every other week they're in Dubai, working on a raft of M5's & also in the US both East Coast, West Coast & even recently in Vegas.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Nice motor that[/img]


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

J55TTC said:


> Nice motor that[/img]


Only 19hrs to go before i'm drooling over that in my garage 8)


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Get the extra absorbent mop ready :lol:


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> I guess this is an outright brag so i'll expect some flaming  :wink: 8)


Oh, alright then...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

b3ves said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > I guess this is an outright brag so i'll expect some flaming  :wink: 8)
> ...


PMSL Rob. Will cut n paste that for future reference... :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

b3ves said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > I guess this is an outright brag so i'll expect some flaming  :wink: 8)
> ...


Quality.

Cheers Rob.

Why is it no surprise that it's a KMP gif :wink: :lol:


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

On a more serious note, the headline numbers for the 5.0 litre V10 don't look that impressive compared to previous BMW M-Power efforts.

M5/M6 engine compared to the M3 CSL engine (in brackets):

Power: 100 bhp/ltr (111)
Torque: 77lb/ft /ltr (84)

Peak Power at: 7750 rpm (7900)
Peak Torque at: 6100rpm (4900)

Don't get me wrong, I'm a fan of the car, but when someone starts bragging...


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Why is it no surprise that it's a KMP gif :wink: :lol:


:roll:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

b3ves said:


> On a more serious note, the headline numbers for the 5.0 litre V10 don't look that impressive compared to previous BMW M-Power efforts.
> 
> M5/M6 engine compared to the M3 CSL engine (in brackets):
> 
> ...


Rob, after todays fun you'd not say that after driving one  . As for peak power & torque, that will all change on Wednesday when DMS breath on her. Power only goes up 35-40BHP, but the rev limiter increases by 350RPM & overall torque as well as individual torque in gears 3 through 7 rises by 60nm & that's replicated in P400 & P500 mode.


----------

